# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Radionice za trudnice u Varaždinu

## Poslid

Rodine radionice za trudnice - kreativne, zanimljive, opuštajuće

Drage trudnice,

obavještavamo vas da u Varaždinu s radom započinje prva grupa Rodinih radionica za trudnice. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je predviđeni termin porođaja između 25.svibnja 2011. i 25.srpnja 2011.
Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.

Radionice će se održavati u prostoru Društva Naša djeca u Varaždinu.

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 12. veljače, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. 098 948 9907.
________________________________________
Ciklus radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se od ukupno 8 radionica sa sljedećim temama:
16.02. - 1. Uvodna radionica: upoznavanje; spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
02.03. - 2. Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života 
16.03. - 3. Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 
30.03. - 4. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 1. dio 
13.04. - 5. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 2. dio 
04.05. - 6. Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
18.05. - 7. Radionica o fiziologiji porođaja namijenjena partnerima polaznica 
8. Susret nakon porođaja: druženje i osvrt – termin se dogovara nakon porođaja polaznica.

Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 18 do 20.30 sati.

Nakon formiranja grupa ne primamo nove polaznice, stoga molimo sudionice da dođu na svaku radionicu iz ciklusa.

Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku, odnosno nešto drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. Na radionicama ćete moći aktivno sudjelovati, a koristit ćemo se i kreativnim (likovnim i sl.) načinima izražavanja.

Radionice su besplatne!

Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Poslid

*Rodina radionica za trudnice u Varaždinu*
Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se *01.3.2013. (petak) u Varaždinu*, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 28.2.2013., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel.  *098/948-9907* ili na mail *sjeverna@roda.hr* 

Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru 3. Mjesnog odbora Varaždin, Zagrebačka 17.

*Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 17:30 do 21:00 sati (s pauzama).*

Radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se sljedećih tema:

-         spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
-         Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života
-         Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju
-         Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
-         Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 


Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku da se možete što udobnije smjestiti, odnosno bilo što drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. 
*Radionica je besplatna!*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------

